# Metro Link



## GG-1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Aloha

Visiting my Kids in LA. Tonights news is full of storries about a Metrolink train that " seperated". I have not looked for Internet Stories. Hey do you think this was staged for my entertainment :lol: :lol:  . Haven't seen any indications that any Amtrak trains are affected.

Seems strange, the weather report is talking about snow at "Big Bear"  gone one day and mis the beach, O Well


----------



## battalion51 (Oct 4, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be any indication of it on the Metrolink website as far as I can tell.


----------

